# Chaotic Cities



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Had this brilliant idea for a RP!
*The setting:*
Ukior IV has been overrun by Chaos, and is ruled by the Chaos Space Marine Burakk the Great. There are no static Chaos settlements on the planet, as everyone lives in giant moving cities, each custom designed by Burakk himself.
You are part of a Inquisitorial kill-team sent to investigate these moving cities, and send tactical information to the approaching Imperial Guard regiment, the Mordith 168th, commandered by Inquisitor Lord Xanthias Black. He will be in constent communication with the team leader, and using the information to make lightning hits on the main cities.
The plan is to make planetfall, infiltrate the main city, _Khornes Wrath_, and gather news about the movements of other cities, as well as keeping track of _Khornes Wrath_. Stay unnoticed, and trie to keep the bloodshed down.
*The characters:*
You can either be a ex-Guardsman, a common scum, or a Sanctioned Psyker.
Arm your character as you see fit, but remember that things like lascannons and heavy bolter are highly noticible, so keep it low-key.
You have also been supplied with aproaprite clothing
Emporer Protects!


----------



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

((i'm a little confused on how our charecters come into play i assumed a couple fo things if i'm wrong PM me and i'll fix it.))

Name: Benidem

Charecter Type: Ex-Guardsman

Weapons: MK.III Lasgun cutdown to be smaller with folding Wire stock. A Stub pistol with a scilencer. Boot Knife. Flak Armour.

History: A Zelous Loyal Trooper at the start of his guard career Benidem's mind has slowly been ground down by the grime life of warfare tho still loyal to the emporer Benidem seems to be a hollow shell of his youngself. Dissmissed from the guard by an eager junior officer intent on "Sweeping away the old and broken" Benidem spent six months crashing between bars in a deep depression until Inquisitor Black apporoached him adn gave him a chance to redeem himself on this mission.

Personality: Benidem has recoved a bit from his depression but still rarely speaks.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Hmm, could be good. I'll come up with something later.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

As tempted as I am to reuse my character from "Descent into Hell" I'm not quite sure I could think of enough crazy actions to do Jedon justice. Therefore I'll create an original character. 

Name: Commissar Ruhtra
Character Type: Ex Guardsmen
Weapons: Boltpistol, Powersword, Carapace armour.
Appearance: Very tall with pale skin as well as being surprisingly young despite his successes. He has bright blond hair and is pleasant looking with the only proof of his cruelty being his piercing, ice blue eyes.
Background: Ruhtra had a promising career as a Commissar, being greatly successful in a number of campaigns and became well known for his ruthlessness and almost eagerness to execute. Unfortunately this was all cut short when he made a crucial mistake which led to the death of well over a hundred guardsmen and only his past achievements kept him from being executed himself. He was still disgraced however and was overjoyed to find himself with an opportunity to redeem himself when approached by the Inquisitor.

Please tell me if he's overpowered and I'd also like to point out that I am not intending to try and take the commanding position of the group. . .


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah, characters are both good. solitaire, remember that you are trying to blend into the crowds and all that, so your Commissar may stik out a little.
Then again, that could be fun...:grin:


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Name: 01-75 "Zek"
Character Type: Skitarii
Weapons: Mark V Hellgun (scoped), Mars-pattern Combat Knife, Carapace Armor, bionics

Appearence: Tall, well-built, wears a ragged cloak over his armor to hide his augmetics. Bionics replacing his left arm from the elbow, his internal organs, and his optic nerves, which give his eyes an odd, orange color. A tattoo with the skull-and-cog symbol as well as 01-75 marks him as a servant of Mars. He has a single mechadendrite that extends from his upper back, and is tipped with a three-fingered claw. The claw features a retractable cutter torch, that can be used as a weapon.

Personality: Zek rarely speaks, a trait the Magos of Mars loathed him for. Instead, the Skitarii focused on technology rather then warfare, and while he is a proficient marksman, his skills in demolition and data slicing are what Fortuna selected him for. He is more comfortable with technology then people, and tends to shun contact, operating as an enginseer during his time on Regis IX. Zek prefers to wear full armor at all times, a result of post-traumatic stress from Celenor. 

History: Born Janus Valarian on Mars, Zek (A nickname, Skitarii from Mars rarely have names) was recruited by the Mechanicus at the age of six, and trained to be a Skitarii Stormtrooper. He was sent to Krieg to learn the arts of war, then assigned to Magos Fortuna on a mission to Celenor. A Necron presence saw the explorator team wiped from existance, with only Zek and three comrades surviving. The others were killed in the intial escape, and Zek detonated a substantial cache of explosives, destroying the Necrons. For the destruction of so much technology, the Mechanicus banished him to Regis IX, where an Inquisitor approached him with a most unusal proposition...


----------



## Iconian (Dec 17, 2008)

*Iarus Tauron*

Name: Proctor Iarus Tauron
Character Type: inducted Arbite
Appearance: Medium Height, Well Built, Dark hair and eyes, as a result of his service in multiple branches Iarus' demeanor changes to reflect the situation. However there is a small hint of resentment showing through due to his political exile.
Equipment: Riot Gun, Auto Pistol, Power Maul, Arbitrator Carapace, Personnel Restraints
Background: Iarus was born on Harkon and when his parents were killed in a riot he was taken in by a Schola Progenium. There his tutors selected him for Arbite training. Over the course of the curriculum he demonstrated innate abilities in detection and urban pacification. Upon graduation he served for 8 years in the detective division before being transferred to the Shock Squads serving with distinction in both pursuits. Never one for politics however, Iarus got the wrong people angry at him and would have been unceremoniously shipped to the Arbite's version of East Nowhere to rot for the rest of his career if not for a fortuitous meeting with Inquisitor Black.


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

Name: Vakra
Character Type: Ex-Guardsmen
Weapons: Mark VII Bolter & Scope. Combat Knife. Bionics.

Appearance:Vakra has short, brown hair and is of average height. When in combat he dresses in camouflage but otherwise he tends to wear dark hues of blacks and greys. He has a bionic left eye and forearm.

Background: Once in the Imperial Guard, Vakra was a promising new recruit and swiftly became a Sergeant, possibly due to his expert marksmanship. When undertaking in a covert operation with his squad of specialists they were ambushed by a horde of Kroot. Vakra was alert enough to hide in a gathering of dense foliage but all he could do was watch as his team, his brethren, were savaged and then consumed by the vile Xenos. Not wishing to face any horrors akin to this traumatising experience he returned to a Hive World known as Jarkon, the Imperial Guard assuming him to be dead, and it was there that he met a cunning Inquisitor.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

I think thats enough ex-Guardsmen, methinks. Any new recruits could try being a psyker or commoner. Remember, you're infiltrating a Chaos city.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Name: Thelonis "The Silent"

Character Type: Sanctioned Psyker.

Weapons/Psychic Abilities: Needle-pistol with Tranq darts, Cameoline cloak, a brace of throwing/combat daggers. High-rated in Telekinesis and Telepathy, minor skills in Illusion (Self) and Pyrokinesis.

Appearance:Thelonis is a thin, black-skinned bald male human roughly 6 feet tall. As with most Psykers, he is mostly blind; A fact he tends to cover with sunglasses and his psychic abilities. He appears quite jovial at times to cover what he "sees" in the minds of those around him...

Background: Thelonis is actually the child of two sanctionned psykers, and was raised in an Imperial training facility. He manifested his abilities at a young age, and several Inquisitors showed great interest in having him in their warbands. So far, he has survived three such Inquisitors, and hopes his current employer lasts longer than the previous ones... 

Thelonis has also trained heavily with his daggers, using his telekinesis to acheive some VERY impressive trick shots, such as killing three cultists with one thrown dagger...


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

So is this RP of yours going to happen? It looks interesting, and though I don't want to partake myself at this time, I hope to see how things work out for the characters.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah, I'll start this in about three days, say Monday. Just got to work out the opening post:grin:


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

By the way, you are all going to be led by one of Blacks retinue, one Farrus Vars. Just thought I would clear this up.


----------



## ev1l gn0m3 (Feb 3, 2009)

lets see:
Name: Karix bloodfist
character type: ex guardsman
weapons: Hellgun with targeter, carapace armour and frag grenades

plz tell me if this is way to powerful or just right.:victory:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

gn0m3, you know the action thread for this RP has been going on for a while now right? You would have had to pass by it when looking through threads for the recruitment thread.


----------



## ev1l gn0m3 (Feb 3, 2009)

whoops, srry


----------



## Rafen (Oct 21, 2008)

It is an Honnor to serve the emperor whith you men. As he draws is power sword All I ask is for you to fight not for me But for the Entire Imperium and for the god Emperor. he than charged into the fray of Chaos "FOR THE EMPEROR!" he swung at a csm and severed his leg "DIE DAMONS" he shouted and slashed another csm across the brestpate. The Csm than elboked him in the face and wuth his chain axe in hand shouted 'BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD"
befor the axe fell our hero looked to the sky and wispered "forgive me" (gore) his men than insted of excepting defeat slain the small group of Csm in the name of there fallen Captin. Than in a craft above the world the inquisitor gave the word to bomb the place with still many loyal gaurdsmen inside fighting on for a higher cause.

is this ok all tho the gaurd captin has no name yet and dies he is armed with a power sword and a hellpistol is this ok


----------

